# Tired?? For how long??



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG!! Had been 15 days after my TT, and I'm having a great recovery, my appetite has decreased after all the weight gain I had, now I'm feeling sooo tired!!
Is it normal?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

viva said:


> OMG!! Had been 15 days after my TT, and I'm having a great recovery, my appetite has decreased after all the weight gain I had, now I'm feeling sooo tired!!
> Is it normal?


Yes; this is normal and perhaps it is time for labs and for the doctor to put you on thyroxine replacement?

Have you called to make an appt. yet?


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

Im taking Syntroid 137.. :/ my appointment is on monday... im soo sleepy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

viva said:


> Im taking Syntroid 137.. :/ my appointment is on monday... im soo sleepy


Oh, that is right. I had forgotten that you are already on Synthroid. Well.............something needs to be checked here. So, hurry up Monday!!

Hope you get your lab results and ranges so you can post them here if you like.

Wonder how your Ferritin is.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> Oh, that is right. I had forgotten that you are already on Synthroid. Well.............something needs to be checked here. So, hurry up Monday!!
> 
> Hope you get your lab results and ranges so you can post them here if you like.
> 
> ...


Yes Monday GET HERE!! 
for how long do you think Im going to feel like this??
I love my scar tho. its looks soo cute  Im proud of it and everytime I see it makes me think not to sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How are you taking your replacement?

At least 1 hour before any food or 2-3 hours after No calcium or iron for at least 4 hours on either side of taking your Synthroid?


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> How are you taking your replacement?
> 
> At least 1 hour before any food or 2-3 hours after No calcium or iron for at least 4 hours on either side of taking your Synthroid?


Yup. thats how Ive taking it...


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi viva, im 4 weeks post TT for papillary cancer and im felling the same way. I had hashimoto's and was on 100mcg before surgery and was put back on the same amount until i see specialist in 2 days. I will then have blood test to check levels and find out when i start RAI. The last 2 weeks have been the worst, i cant even go shopping for more that 1hr and i have to lay down. Im sure once levels are normal we will feel alot better.

Good luck


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

Hope57 said:


> Hi viva, im 4 weeks post TT for papillary cancer and im felling the same way. I had hashimoto's and was on 100mcg before surgery and was put back on the same amount until i see specialist in 2 days. I will then have blood test to check levels and find out when i start RAI. The last 2 weeks have been the worst, i cant even go shopping for more that 1hr and i have to lay down. Im sure once levels are normal we will feel alot better.
> 
> Good luck


AWW! so we are one week apart! this energy feeling is horrible! let me know when your RAI will be done and what the Endo says.
GLuck for you too! :tongue0015:


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

When I first started on my Synthroid he put me on 112mcgs and I had that same OMG I'm SO TIRED feeling constantly... I didnt even have the energy to get out of bed! After my level check he bumped me up to 138mcgs and it really made a HUGE difference!! (My TSH was 4.9) When I heard how small the increase was, I was upset... I thought he'd have to double my strength... thats how tired I was. But that small raise in dosage really did alot for me.

I still have a few symptoms that make me think I'll need another even smaller increase. I'm still cold all the time, I certainly want to sleep more than I used to, and a couple other little things. But at least the EXTREME fatigue has subsided for the most part.

You'll be feeling better in no time!


----------

